

Master Password: new password manager without the cloud - baby
https://ssl.masterpasswordapp.com/?ref=producthunt

======
baby
Instead of putting everything in the cloud like Lastpass or 1password do, they
seem to have a one way function to generate your passwords deterministically
with your name, master password and the name of the website you're trying to
log into. I think that's pretty clever, I can see several problems though:

* How does it know what websites you're using this algorithm on?

* What happens when you need to change your master password? (although that's an even huge problem with the cloud solutions)

* What happens when you need to change just one of the password? (sometimes websites ask you to change your password, because they got hacked or for other reasons)

-> from the FAQ: "You have to increment the "site counter" in the app and remember the number you're at to generate the correct password."

* What happens when the website asks you to construct a weird password (lots of restriction, limitation on the size, etc...)

-> from the FAQ: "You have to select a different password type which will use a different recipe."

